# Switching to ONR



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

As I live in a 3rd floor flat with no access to an external water supply I am going to switch to ONR as my car will be freshly machine polished soon and I don't want to inflict swirling through my current wash technique

I have read the guides and FAQs but have a few questions.
What is the essential kit to have to use ONR successfully?
- Pressure Sprayer (I have a 1.5l one. Is this big enough?)
- Bucket (Do they need grit guards?)
- Sponge (Which one is recommended?)
- Drying towels (I have the cheap blue ones from CYC. Are they ok?)
- ONR (Where is the cheapest place and how much do I need to buy?)

As for the technique. I plan to follow the video on youTube of the guy washing the red audi is that the best way of washing?

Does this sound right?

If anyone has any input and recommendations for products I would be grateful.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Get the grout sponge from B&Q mate, and i would say yes to the grit guard as well:thumb:


----------



## En1gma (Jun 16, 2012)

1.5l sprayer is fine mate.
Grout sponges from B&Q.
That towel is all good. I usually give a first dry with a slightly damp (ONR) mf cloth and then the towel.
There are loads of ways of washing really, depends what you feel comfortable with; some do one panel at a time, some do all horizontals, then verticals and then front and back. 

As for best price, I found i4detailing quite good, plus it's the 2012 formula.


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Good tip above on the slightly damp (ONR) MF towel for the first dry. I use a Duragloss MF mitt for that :thumb:.

I find Zymol sponges are nicer than the grout ones!


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a noodle mitt man myself


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All sound good....

The Vid Below is our very own BigPickle of the forum...:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies
I shall be getting some very shorty then !


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

I'm the same as you, in an appartment with no outside water.

I have been using ONR for the last 2 months or so and am very happy with the results.

I find though that it's not strong enough for cleaning the wheels so I use a citrus degreaser and a wheel brush and rinse off the wheels with what's left of the ONR in the bucket.

Also others have said, B&Q grout sponge works well. 1.5L sprayer is plenty, I use all of a 1.25L sprayer per wash. I use a Sonus der wonder drying towel to take off the most of the water, then a microfiber to dry.


----------

